# low light carpeting plant



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a 50g tall with a t5 fixtures that puts out a total of 42W. Anyone know a plant that will carpet and thrive in these low light conditions?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

duckyser said:


> I have a 50g tall with a t5 fixtures that puts out a total of 42W. Anyone know a plant that will carpet and thrive in these low light conditions?


A 50G tall? Never run into that before.

If you're sides are more than 20-21 inches high you must have really low light at the substrate level. Moss is probably the only thing you'll get to look like a "carpet" with that low light. Maybe something like a moss wall but weighted down on the substrate?


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Sagittaria actually could work or you could try an anubias nana "petite".


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

fishclubgirl said:


> Sagittaria actually could work or you could try an anubias nana "petite".


I thought about recommending Saggitaria but I've had it take off and grow tall like vals when it gets into a dark corner or under other plants...it may tend to get tall under low light and not spread so well. Worth a try though.

There is no "formula" for planted tanks, the only way to get what you want is to experiment and be flexible. I decided a long time ago that any favorite plants I couldn't get to do well were not worth being my favorite plants. I only let cooperative plants live in my tanks!

A.nana and small Crypt parva may work but you'll either wait years for them to grow in or spend an arm and a leg buying enough to cover even 1/2 a 50G.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Mr Fishies said:


> A.nana and small Crypt parva may work but you'll either wait years for them to grow in or spend an arm and a leg buying enough to cover even 1/2 a 50G.


I just read here http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=106
that it is very light demanding plant.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

mauve said:


> I just read here http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=106
> that it is very light demanding plant.


It will grow in medium light, but slowly. You're right though, with the light you have it will probably just survive and not do much else. I forgot we're dealing with regular T5.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Mr Fishies is right, *moss *carpet might be the only choice you have.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

You could get a really nice effect with moss by sandwiching it between plastic mesh. It's the same technique for a moss wall, but you would place it on the floor of your aquarium. It would be a nice effect with some good stonework and driftwood.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Mr Fishies said:


> A 50G tall? Never run into that before.
> 
> If you're sides are more than 20-21 inches high you must have really low light at the substrate level. Moss is probably the only thing you'll get to look like a "carpet" with that low light. Maybe something like a moss wall but weighted down on the substrate?


Actually because the reflectors are usually so good (and there's less bulb in the way) with T5 fixtures, you'd fall in the medium light category with. With medium light's there's quite a few choices. Btw, my information is based on the info provided here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html

Harry


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Try some E. tenellus


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I would recommend getting brighter lights so you can get more plants since you are currently limited to mostly moss, grasses won't do well in low lighting. Btw, moss grows extremely slowly so it may take a long time before you get a nice carpet while using low lighting. Do you need some stem plants? My hygros are growing like wildfire and they are spreading all through my tank. They grow really well in all kinds of lighting. Selling rooted stems, not pruned ones (pruned ones don't have roots and are much harder to plant compared to plants that already have settled roots. Rooted plants also grow faster from my experience) PM me if you are interested.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks for the offer but i had them before and dont really like their look when they grow after some time. I added 80 watts of t12 could i grow some of those carpeting plants you guys mentioned before now? I want to try micro sword but is my lighting still too low?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I had good luck with E. latifloius grown under 2 T8s in plain gravel. Went from 5 or 6 plants to around a 1,000 in one year. The tank was shallow, however.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

try dwarf hair grass


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

arinsi said:


> try dwarf hair grass


No, it will not go. It needs at least medium light.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

DaFishMan said:


> Try some E. tenellus


I second this, a great carpeting plant that isn't too demanding.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I can't think of anything that will form a decent looking carpet under that lighting. That is not medium light by any stretch of the imagination especially in a tall tank. Even with CO2 injection, whatever you do manage to grow will grow so slow it won't look good. There are only maybe 1/2 a dozen plants that will grow well in such low light in Tropica's whole data base. Java moss and a few Anubius will grow though. Not sure what else.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

BillD: what is the common name of that plant?


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

E. tenellus will not survive under that lighting in that tank. Java fern, Java moss, some Anubius and maybe Christmas or Willow moss and some Crypts. I have also had E. Ozelot in a low light tank. I think that's about it. I think the mosses are the only ones that qualify as carpet plants. Even with the best of light fixtures, I would only give that light level an 1 out of 5. 5 being high light.


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

One that hasn't been mentioned and my personal favourite. 

Marsilea Crenata, Beautiful stuff.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

the lights are 42 watts of t5 and 80 watts of t12 and it is a 1/5 ???


----------

